# infuriating music related  quiz



## louise_a (Dec 19, 2016)

https://quiz.ifour.co.uk/

I spent a lot of the weekend doing this, its fun but frustrating, start it at your peril!


----------



## Craigg (Dec 19, 2016)

It won't accept 'James'?


----------



## Craigg (Dec 19, 2016)

louise_a said:



https://quiz.ifour.co.uk/

I spent a lot of the weekend doing this, its fun but frustrating, start it at your peril!
		
Click to expand...

How many have you got?


----------



## louise_a (Dec 19, 2016)

I finally got them all this morning, and James isn't one of them.


----------



## Craigg (Dec 19, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I finally got them all this morning, and James isn't one of them.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh,right .I'm up to 22 so far. It's  going to be a long night!


----------



## louise_a (Dec 19, 2016)

Craigg said:



			Ahh,right .I'm up to 22 so far. It's  going to be a long night!
		
Click to expand...

have fun


----------



## Craigg (Dec 19, 2016)

28 now


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2016)

Up to 61 and it's getting tricky!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2016)

Infuriating ain't the word.  55 during the football so far.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2016)

Now up to 68.  Amazing how you miss some blindingly obvious ones looking for something more complicated.

And that broken white mug is doing my head in!!!! :angry:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 19, 2016)

i gave up after finding a measly nine,
im pretty sure that a lot of answers would be totally obscure to me ,my music taste stopped after the eighties.


----------



## Craigg (Dec 19, 2016)

38 and struggling!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2016)

67 and taking a break.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 19, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Now up to 68.  Amazing how you miss some blindingly obvious ones looking for something more complicated.

And that broken white mug is doing my head in!!!! :angry:
		
Click to expand...

The broken mug was one of the last ones I got.


----------



## larmen (Dec 19, 2016)

24, of which 20 were based on the picture and 4 by entering random band names and later wondering which image did fit.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 19, 2016)

I have 54 at the moment. Getting trickier.


----------



## Craigg (Dec 19, 2016)

48 and still struggling!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2016)

74 and taking another break....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2016)

Imurg said:



			74 and taking another break....
		
Click to expand...

73 & starting againâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## IanG (Dec 19, 2016)

61 so far but struggling - what have you done to us Louise


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2016)

80 and strugglingâ€¦...


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2016)

60 but the screen on my computer is too small to read all the books.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 19, 2016)

richart said:



			60 but the screen on my computer is too small to read all the books.

Click to expand...

You can zoom in on the picture.


----------



## IanG (Dec 19, 2016)

ok, 72 and off to bed.....


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 19, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			80 and strugglingâ€¦...
		
Click to expand...

Snap!


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 19, 2016)

69 and giving up for today. Had some help from my daughter and a few guesses.
nice to see there are some bands from my era (60's, 70's & 80's).
 My favourite is the answer to the animal rug on the floor.. cracking clue!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2016)

83 and done for the night.  I think one of the ones on the calendar (because I think there's more than one but haven't worked them out yet) and birthday card are good, the tv picture ain't bad either.

Edit; 84 - and there is more than one on the calendar!!


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2016)

75 and counting.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 20, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			83 and done for the night.  I think one of the ones on the calendar (because I think there's more than one but haven't worked them out yet) and birthday card are good, the tv picture ain't bad either.

Edit; 84 - and there is more than one on the calendar!! 

Click to expand...

Oh bugger - what time is it!? Thanks Louise.... 

87 and there's at least 4 in the calendar.


----------



## IanG (Dec 20, 2016)

ok 81 and now we're really going to sleep!


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 20, 2016)

75 now. A couple thought of overnight, one in the shower.
Im guilty of thinking too deep, some are so bleeding obvious I've missed them!


----------



## User62651 (Dec 20, 2016)

78 and stuck, have used google and guessing too.

What does the text read on the white paper on the floor?

KFC looking heap on the table driving me mad as are the pink shoes and the guinea pigs and the cat.......AAarrrrrghhhh :temper:


----------



## Region3 (Dec 20, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			78 and stuck, have used google and guessing too.

What does the text read on the white paper on the floor?

KFC looking heap on the table driving me mad as are the pink shoes........AAarrrrrghhhh :temper:
		
Click to expand...

THE MOST AUTHENTIC SCRIPT EVER

BY

ME

I think!

Not got the other 2 you mention, I'm on 92 now.
Some of them are clever, some of them are daft, and some I haven't got a clue how it's figured out but I got them.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 20, 2016)

I got to 60, and then my work internet connection died. Im not starting again!


----------



## IanG (Dec 20, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			I got to 60, and then my work internet connection died. Im not starting again!
		
Click to expand...


It remembered your answers if you go back from the same computer.


----------



## drewster (Dec 20, 2016)

louise_a said:



			The broken mug was one of the last ones I got.
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe that the answer for that one ISN'T "China Crisis" !!!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 20, 2016)

IanG said:



			It remembered your answers if you go back from the same computer.
		
Click to expand...

Not if you use in private it doesnt


----------



## drewster (Dec 20, 2016)

HOw???? I can't seem to get the zoom to work!!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 20, 2016)

drewster said:



			I can't believe that the answer for that one ISN'T "China Crisis" !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

lol I tried that too!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 20, 2016)

me too


----------



## louise_a (Dec 20, 2016)

drewster said:



			I can't believe that the answer for that one ISN'T "China Crisis" !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

That was my first guess too.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 20, 2016)

81 now, slow progress. How are the 2 small doors on the far right not 'two door cinema club???  damn damn damn, turning into Ballistic Bob here.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 20, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			81 now, slow progress. How are the 2 small doors on the far right not 'two door cinema club???  damn damn damn, turning into Ballistic Bob here.
		
Click to expand...

You're over-thinking that one.


----------



## drewster (Dec 20, 2016)

This is killing me, i've found about 10 bands that aren't included like Longpigs, Small Faces, The Byrds, Five, China Crisis, Crowded House etc,etc. Stuck on 80 at the moment !!


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 20, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			81 now, slow progress. How are the 2 small doors on the far right not 'two door cinema club???  damn damn damn, turning into Ballistic Bob here.
		
Click to expand...

Say what you see!


----------



## chellie (Dec 20, 2016)

We've got 58 so far with no cheating or looking on the www


----------



## chellie (Dec 20, 2016)

If there's any spoilers posted on here can there be a warning please.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 20, 2016)

Ross61 said:



			Say what you see!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.....I feel so thick


----------



## JamesR (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks, it's not like we were already behind at work is it!?!


----------



## drewster (Dec 20, 2016)

We're on fire at work now , 12 to go now .


----------



## louise_a (Dec 20, 2016)

Glad to see everyone is "enjoying" it.

its the week before Christmas so not much work gets done anyway.


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2016)

79 but had to have a rest as it was driving me mad. Thanks Louise.:mmm: 

Still can't zoom in enough to see what some of the stuff at the back is. Was there a band called 'bookshelves with nameless white books' ?

Thought The Enterprise was going to be T'Pau, but might have overthought that one.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 20, 2016)

richart said:



			79 but had to have a rest as it was driving me mad. Thanks Louise.:mmm: 

Still can't zoom in enough to see what some of the stuff at the back is. Was there a band called 'bookshelves with nameless white books' ?

Thought The Enterprise was going to be T'Pau, but might have overthought that one.
		
Click to expand...

.
say what you see regarding the enterprise.


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			.
say what you see regarding the enterprise.
		
Click to expand...

 I did get it, but preferred the band when they were by another name.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 20, 2016)

richart said:



			I did get it, but preferred the band when they were by another name.

Click to expand...

me too!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2016)

chellie said:



			If there's any spoilers posted on here can there be a warning please.
		
Click to expand...

How about a separate Spoiler thread for those who want to exchange answers/clues?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Oh bugger - what time is it!? Thanks Louise.... 

87 and *there's at least 4 in the calendar.*

Click to expand...

Thanks for that - not!! :ears:





maxfli65 said:



			78 and stuck, have used google and guessing too.

What does the text read on the white paper on the floor?

*KFC looking heap on the table driving me mad as are the pink shoes and the guinea pigs and the cat.*......AAarrrrrghhhh :temper:
		
Click to expand...

Funny how we all see it differently, I found all of those relatively simple; others howeverâ€¦â€¦ :rant:


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 20, 2016)

richart said:



			79 but had to have a rest as it was driving me mad. Thanks Louise.:mmm: 

Still can't zoom in enough to see what some of the stuff at the back is. Was there a band called 'bookshelves with nameless white books' ?

Thought The Enterprise was going to be T'Pau, but might have overthought that one.
		
Click to expand...


One of the the books reads "Texas Quail Rigs".  I'm still none the wiser though


----------



## drewster (Dec 20, 2016)

Ross61 said:



			One of the the books reads "Texas Quail Rigs".  I'm still none the wiser though 

Click to expand...

Really ?????  Look closer , it's staring right back at you !!!!


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2016)

drewster said:



			Really ?????  Look closer , it's staring right back at you !!!!
		
Click to expand...

It's that well known band the Quail Rigs.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 20, 2016)

I am now on my galaxy s2 tablet, and it wont come up at all. Just get a blank screen. Hmm. More annoying than the quiz!


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 20, 2016)

drewster said:



			Really ?????  Look closer , it's staring right back at you !!!!
		
Click to expand...

I should take my own advice and not look too deep. 

83 down 16 left to go. I think I need my daughter to get home from work.


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2016)

Ross61 said:



			I should take my own advice and not look too deep. 

83 down 16 left to go. I think I need my daughter to get home from work. 

Click to expand...

84 for me, and I was thinking exact same thing.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 20, 2016)

The lampshade with 5 on it is driving me mad. I'm being blinded by the band 5, but it's not them


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 20, 2016)

Its interesting how we all get stuck on different clues. Easy for one is tough for someone else.


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 20, 2016)

I can't believe it has taken me nearly 24 hours to get the cat clue!

I also can't believe my daughter has chosen to go to her boyfriend's instead of coming home and helping me. No loyalty.

on the plus side only 11 to go,


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm only on 38, this has the potential to ruin my Christmas


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 20, 2016)

Got a long way to go yet, on 45


----------



## Imurg (Dec 20, 2016)

On 84 and going nowhere fast now......


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm at 89 and staring at the same few clues without inspiration!


----------



## chellie (Dec 20, 2016)

We are up to 81 now. Roped one of the daughters in.


----------



## IanG (Dec 20, 2016)

added ours in after whiling the day away at work. 89 and still trying .....


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2016)

IanG said:



			added ours in after whiling the day away at work. 89 and still trying .....
		
Click to expand...

88 now. Can I have the extra one you have got.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm at 89 and staring at the same few clues without inspiration!
		
Click to expand...

Change that to 87 & that's me.  On the bright side I now have the 4 from the calendarâ€¦..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			The lampshade with 5 on it is driving me mad. I'm being blinded by the band 5, but it's not them
		
Click to expand...

Pop across to the other thread if you want a clueâ€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2016)

88, and that's the poxy white mug out of my misery :whoo:


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 20, 2016)

Also, how is the plant with chillis on it not the red hot chilli peppers?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Also, how is the plant with chillis on it not the red hot chilli peppers?
		
Click to expand...

Does your computer not have a spell checkerâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 20, 2016)

I've got to 95 but I'm in full on google and guess mode now. Some bands I'd never even heard of!


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 20, 2016)

Like it hoe you stare and stare at one element then you get that flash of inspiration , alas they are few and far between


----------



## Region3 (Dec 20, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I've got to 95 but I'm in full on google and guess mode now. Some bands I'd never even heard of!
		
Click to expand...

95 as well.

The worst part now is I see more clues than I need answers and aren't sure which to focus on.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 20, 2016)

I think my brain's just burst....&#128547;
Reached 90 and stuck


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 20, 2016)

Region3 said:



			95 as well.

The worst part now is I see more clues than I need answers and aren't sure which to focus on.
		
Click to expand...

Same here. I just want it to end! :rofl:


----------



## User62651 (Dec 20, 2016)

On 95 too, so close yet....

that damn poker or baton thing resting on the chair...WTF??


----------



## irip (Dec 20, 2016)

I am going crazy, it must be time for a forum share, or i aint gonna sleep tonight


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 20, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			On 95 too, so close yet....

that damn poker or baton thing resting on the chair...WTF??
		
Click to expand...

easy


----------



## louise_a (Dec 20, 2016)

irip said:



			I am going crazy, it must be time for a forum share, or i aint gonna sleep tonight
		
Click to expand...

pm me if you want your missing answers


----------



## irip (Dec 20, 2016)

louise_a said:



			pm me if you want your missing answers
		
Click to expand...

I would love to but she is insisting thats cheating.

I am not sure which clues we have got and which ones we are still looking for.

Apparently we have until xmas day


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 20, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			On 95 too, so close yet....

that damn poker or baton thing resting on the chair...WTF??
		
Click to expand...

Yeah got that. 

As they say.... it's easy when you know the answer.

stuck on 91 myself. Just got the white mug and the black bin bag.

its the fried chicken and the melon with glasses which is doing my head in at the moment........ must sleep ......must sleep.....


----------



## User62651 (Dec 20, 2016)

Ross61 said:



			its the fried chicken and the melon with glasses which is doing my head in at the moment........ must sleep ......must sleep.....
		
Click to expand...

Dont get in a flap over the chicken and at least when you're asleep you wont be able to see!!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 20, 2016)

Aaaargh! Just shared it on facebook to get the last one and it says that since you're so close I'm not going to spoil it by giving you the last answer!

Well played ifour you evil geniuses you!

:rofl: :clap:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 20, 2016)

Woop woop - got them all!

Last one was for a clue I thought I'd solved yesterday but obviously hadn't actually entered it!

:whoo: :whoo:

I don't need to stay up until half one tonight!


----------



## louise_a (Dec 20, 2016)

Well done Karen.

:clap:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm done too, thanks to FD for the last one! 

Louise, after doing that to us all I take it you're not attending any meets in the near future? That was 2:30am last night, it just starts with a quick browse doesn't it and then before you know it ...


----------



## louise_a (Dec 20, 2016)

Well I did warn you all


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 20, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Well done Karen.

:clap:
		
Click to expand...

Enjoyed the quiz Louise - thanks for posting. Apparently they did a movies one last year, I wonder if that's still online.... But I'm not going to check tonight!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2016)

Biggest problem I have now is that I've lost track of which clues I've got and what's still bugging me.....Up to 94 now..


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 21, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Dont get in a flap over the chicken and at least when you're asleep you wont be able to see!!!
		
Click to expand...

Between my post and reading yours this morning, i realised I had already got the answer for another clue... now I have to go back and solve a clue that I thought I had done..... aaarrrghhh!


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 21, 2016)

23...and a lot of these are going to be well before my time!


----------



## drewster (Dec 21, 2016)

stuck now on 96 and know two of them are the bloke with sticks on his back and the phone that looks like a pill , not even sure where to look for the other one  ?  Funny triangle thing, cushions, white books ????


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 21, 2016)

drewster said:



			stuck now on 96 and know two of them are the bloke with sticks on his back and the phone that looks like a pill , not even sure where to look for the other one  ?  Funny triangle thing, cushions, white books ????
		
Click to expand...

You are looking for the funny triangle thing.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 21, 2016)

yes the funny triangle thing is one


----------



## drewster (Dec 21, 2016)

louise_a said:



			yes the funny triangle thing is one
		
Click to expand...

Thank you , at least i now know where to concentrate my efforts !!!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 21, 2016)

99. The two i was missing use the same clues as two others.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 21, 2016)

99 and done :clap:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 21, 2016)

Ross61 said:



			75 now. A couple thought of overnight, one in the shower.
Im guilty of thinking too deep, some are so bleeding obvious I've missed them!
		
Click to expand...

I'm concerned that you thought of one in the shower.  And Mrs BiM wants to know which one came to you in the showerâ€¦..


----------



## Ross61 (Dec 21, 2016)

Always do my best thinking in the shower. 

The clue i got was the "black stick" 

Probably because a was adding up how many working days to Christmas.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 21, 2016)

Up to 83 now over 3 nights, getting frustrating have to give it a rest for tonight, don't post anymore up Louise starting to do my head in.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 21, 2016)

77 and still going


----------



## richart (Dec 21, 2016)

93 but think I will declare, as the quiz is doing my head in.  I also realise there are a lot of bands I have never heard of.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 21, 2016)

86 now really will have to go to bed this time it's certainly addictive, had to get wife and daughter to help.

Still not got that bloody sunglasses and melon yet


----------



## richart (Dec 21, 2016)

Rlburnside said:



			Still not got that bloody sunglasses and melon yet 

Click to expand...

I can't see it either.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 22, 2016)

richart said:



			I can't see it either.

Click to expand...

Im blinded by something, must be something easy,just can't see it


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 22, 2016)

Woke in the wee small hours with a light bulb moment and finally got the kitten. Enough is enough so not looking anymore!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 22, 2016)

Rlburnside said:



			Im blinded by something, must be something easy,just can't see it

Click to expand...

There's none so blind as those who will not see...


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 22, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			There's none so blind as those who will not see...
		
Click to expand...

Now that's just made it worse  started to look to much into that saying I think.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 22, 2016)

I literally just guessed it... You just showed me the path for that one!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 22, 2016)

Rlburnside said:



			Now that's just made it worse  started to look to much into that saying I think.
		
Click to expand...

Yip you are definitely over thinking it.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 22, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yip you are definitely over thinking it. 

Click to expand...

At long last I've got it, never heard of them before, to much overthinking, should have just put what I saw. Needed help from google for this one.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 22, 2016)

90 now, three yellow things are as bad as the sunglasses and melon.Any clues ?


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 22, 2016)

Got it thanks to my daughter and google


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 23, 2016)

Stuck on 92 ,any clues on the two white Lights and Fabulous 40?

Have to finish this before Xmas otherwise there might not be any dinner


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 23, 2016)

Rlburnside said:



			Stuck on 92 ,any clues on the two white Lights and Fabulous 40?

Have to finish this before Xmas otherwise there might not be any dinner

Click to expand...

To keep this one clean, see the spoiler thread.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 25, 2016)

98 now so close.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 25, 2016)

Finally finished,now I can enjoy my Xmas
 Was stuck on 98 so I went or a bonus answer and got one I forgot to put in.

Oh and Merry  Christmas everyone.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 19, 2017)

for those who are interested, there's a new one.
This year it's about tv boxsets

just use the same search as in the OP


----------



## Khamelion (Dec 19, 2017)

Up to 45 on my first go, need to go back to work


----------

